# Enter on or before ??



## marion1989 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi all,

I applied for a visitor's permit of a year. I leave on the 24th Spetember 2015.
I just received my visa, it says on the conditions that is for a period of one year.
But the "Enter on or before" date is 31st May 2016.
Does it mean that the visa expires on the 31st of May (so I wont be able to stay 1 year).
Or does it mean that I can enter South Africa until that date and them I will have one year from the date I enter South Africa.

Thanks for your Help!!


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

marion1989 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I applied for a visitor's permit of a year. I leave on the 24th Spetember 2015.
> I just received my visa, it says on the conditions that is for a period of one year.
> ...


Hi 

It means you should enter South Africa before the 31st May 2016

You can travel out of the country and come back at any time as long as it is before 31st May 2016

You will be giving a one year stay each time you enter 

Example: If you enter SA On the the 25th of September 2015, You will receive a one year stay valid until the 24th of September 2016. and if for some reasons you travel to France in April 2016 and return to SA on the 30th of May 2016, You will be given another one year stay valid until the 29th of May 2017 provided your visa is multiple entry visa 

Regards


----------

